# my pioneer avh-200bt screen wont come on



## Dropcity144 (Jul 20, 2015)

Had the radio completely installed noticed the double din was adjusted crooked went to straighten the radio out and accidentally pull the face from the brain "the small screws that keep the brain and face were missing" I reconnected the flex ribbon and the CD player plays touch screen still works and the buttons as well the only problem is the screen won't light up at all any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Contact Pioneer.................


----------

